

Is Reuters.com Considered a "Spam Site" - esalazar

I have tried posting the below article from Reuters a couple of times and keep getting "Stop spamming us. You're wasting your time." error. Anybody else seeing something similar?<p>http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/27/us-google-data-britain-idUSBRE86Q0XQ20120727<p>edit -- Misspelled Reuters in Title
======
JacobAldridge
It could be - the master list is protected, but Reuters.com doesn't have a
good reputation.

See [1] for an example of confusing Reuters.com with material actually
produced by the Reuters news agency that owns it.

[1] [http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/fluoride-lowers-your-
iq-b...](http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/fluoride-lowers-your-
iq-b.s.-headline-week/)

(And yes, I love the irony of using an article from one banned website to
explain the banning of another!)

~~~
esalazar
Pretty ironic indeed, and slimy on Reuters part. Would be interesting to see a
list of banned sites, or at least some statistics on banned sites. Anyway,
thanks for the post.

